# Requested Tut - La vie en Rose



## pladies (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello everyone ! Back with a tut made from a makeup requested here on Specktra !





The look we are out for !






So in the original makeup I have used Medaillon from MAC and Trophy Pink...

When I did this Tut this morning, I totally forgotten I have used them !

If you want to stick to the original, which has a little more shimmer than this one, rather matte, I will tell you when to put them on ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The TOOLS




1. Matte Lumiere foundation Chanel
2. Semi-loose powder Yves Saint Laurent
3. Councelor Dior
4. Brow pencil Chanel
5. Sculpt & shape powder
6. Blush bourjois n°16 Rose coup de foudre
7. Sephora platinium 42, 15, Sephora 22, 21 and MUFE 1N
8. e/s n°00 blanc Mat MUFE
9. e/s n°140 noir mat MUFE
10. e/s pink Claire's
11. Eyeliner Artliner Lancôme
12. Khol power Feline MAC
13. Mascara effet faux cils YSL
14. Lash curler Elite
15. l/l n°26 Rose anglais MUFE
16. Kiss kiss laque Guerlain n°760 rose romantic

The shape of the MU





Let's start !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STEP 1
Nakkie Face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








STEP 2
Counceal




I apply councealor to my eyelids to brow bone, and gently dab.
And counceal under my eyes, dab and dab again in a rolling motion.

Starting to look human LOL





STEP 3
Pink matte color





Dab with your brush some pink e/s on your large crease. Don't sweap or anything just apply the color on both eyes.





Don't worry it's gonna get better...





Take another brush, and start to blend slightly.





Black and white (all matte)





STEP 4 
Dab the white e/s




(If you use medaillon e/s {frost white e/s with pink shimmer and accents} also. Only apply the white matte e/s on brow bone and inner eye corner).

Blend, blend





STEP 5
Onto the hard part...

Take a small brush, and start to "draw" a line with the black e/s





Try to have something symetrical.





When you are satisfy with what you've done, just fill a bit the line to a stronger one.





STEP 6
Arranging...

Take some pink again and dab some more to make it pop out.
You can also at this step put Trophy pink, a frost/shimmer bright pink. To brighten up the makeup.





At this point, you have two options... Or you apply white matte e/s again on your lid to clean up your lid and intensify it. or you apply Medaillon to the brow bone and you lid. 
Or a bit of white matte e/s and then Medaillon...





STEP 7
Done ! Do your face and brows, with your everyday routine...





STEP 8 & 9
Sculpt and shape, blush

You can replace the darker shade with a matte blush and the highlighter by a MSF for instance ! 





So to the explaination...
I put the darker shade first. Start near the ear and go down under my cheeks.
Slightly blend downwards...
Then the highlighter... 
Blue row shows the shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To do this I have used the tutorial of Enkore on Youtube.

I smile and then do a weirdo mouth... lol




And I apply my blush.





Done !
Sorry light is awful, it's soooooooooo cloudy outside.

STEP 10 
Eyeliner

Maybe you've been wondering how I do this ?





I put the brush on the inner eye and stir it out above the lashline.

And do the same with both eyes.





I do another line, close to the lashline this time...
And tadaa





STEP 11
Finishing the eyes

Apply your khol on your waterline.
Mine is the Khol power Feline from MAC




I *plink* *plink* hard and rapply the khol.

With a small small brush apply black e/s on lower lashline.





Curl





Apply your mascara.
I heart the YSL false lashes effects <3 !!!





STEP 12
LIPS

Line your lips





Apply your lippie

I heartttttttttt Kiss Kiss Laque by Guerlain... I want to eat that color !!!





DONEEEEE !!!






Hope you like this !!

Thanks a bunch for watching ! Hope it helps !


----------



## n_c (Feb 15, 2008)

That lip color is gorgeous!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 15, 2008)

Pretty!  I love the lips!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, this is BEAUTIFUL!  You look AMAZING!  I can't 
wait to try this!


----------



## pladies (Feb 16, 2008)

So happy you found it helpful sweetsimplicity !!!


----------



## Cyclothymic (Feb 16, 2008)

I applied my eyeliner (Indelible Gel Eye Liner) according to your tutorial today and it worked perfectly! Brilliant tip!!! Thank you so much, pladies.


----------



## pladies (Feb 17, 2008)

Sooooo glad it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good to feel helpful !


----------



## amalie rafisura (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! It's colorful and sophisticated at the same time. 

Thanks for doing this tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 17, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## Kalico (Mar 17, 2008)

I am gonna try this. You are so beautiful!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 17, 2008)

nice tut! 
great movie


----------



## mreichert (Mar 17, 2008)

Wonderful Tut! Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, that lippie is to die for!!! Such a beautiful pink!


----------



## pladies (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks ladizzz !!! I am soo happy you all like the Tut !


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you say flawless skin?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice tut!


----------



## BarbaraM (Apr 9, 2008)

tres jolie comme d'hab pladies


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 10, 2008)

i love it! im gonna try this myself!!! so0o pretty!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Apr 12, 2008)

i love ur placement, its original! cant wait to try this method out!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

this is gorgeous! thanks for the tut!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 4, 2008)

love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you do your liner so neat!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great tut! Thanks!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## supervixen456 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_That lip color is gorgeous!_

 
That's exacly what I thought when I got to the end of the post!


----------



## xxScenesta (Jan 25, 2009)

This is defiantly one of the cutest looks ive seen on Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Im gonna try it fer sure.
And you have amazing lips.















 love it!


----------



## GirlyDork (Feb 4, 2009)

I LOVE the defined crease! Thank you so much!

Yes, it's been established that the lip color is amazing. haha You're so pretty!


----------

